# Cocotología / papiroflexia / origami



## Ludaico

Buenas tardes, amigos foreros:
La *cocotología* es otra manera de denominar la *papiroflexia*. Está en el DRAE, aunque no contiene su origen: de la francesa _cocotte_, pajarita de papel. El especialista en este arte se denomina cocotólogo, término inventado en 1902 por un gran experto en la materia, don Miguel de Unamuno. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿en qué ámbito conoció esta palabra y de qué país es quien contesta?
Gracias por sus respuestas.
Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Aquí no se conoce ninguna de las dos palabras, ni sus derivadas. Sólo "*origami*".

Saludos.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Pensé en el estudio de los cocos (frutas) o de los cocos (cabezas)...
No tenía idea de que existía esa palabra, sí origami (Peón) y a papiroflexia solo la conozco por alguna novela o crucigrama.


Saludos


----------



## oa2169

Yo, como araceli, pensé en el especialista en "cabezas" e incluso en el especialista en "coscorrones" (cocotazo es un sinónimo de coscorrones, es decir, golpear la cabeza de alguien con el nudillo del dedo medio de la mano).

Uso origami y papiroflexia porque desde niña me gusta el arte de hacer figuras en papel.

Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

Muchas gracias, Peón, Araceli y oa2169. Ya noto que el "palabro" es muy poco conocido. Seguimos a la espera.
Saludos.


----------



## jorgema

Como araceli y oa, pensé que tendría que ver algo con los cocos, o una forma humorística de refererirse a la psicología o algún otro estudio de la mente (coco = cabeza). Papiroflexia sólo lo he visto en alguno que otro artículo sobre el *origami*, palabra esta que es la que siempre he usado para referirme a ese arte.

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

Por curiosidad busqué el equivalente en páginas francesas: muy pocas entradas y todas (de las dos primeras páginas consultadas) hacen exclusivamente referencia al ensayo de Unamuno.
En el NTLLE solo lo encuentro en la edición de 1992, en Google más o menos el mismo número de entradas que en francés y me sorprende muchísimo que la Academia haya incluido este vocablo creado exprofeso (en el CREA *todos* los resultados son de Unamuno) y sospecho que con guasa, utilizado por un solo autor por muy grande que sea.
Ya no me creeré eso de que incluyen una palabra solo cuando se ha afianzado en el idioma .

Es curioso, gracias Ludaico por hacérnosla descubrir (ahora saldrá un poco más en los resultados Google ).

Hasta luego


----------



## Jonno

Origami y papiroflexia son artes emparentadas, pero no la misma. Tienen "reglas" ligeramente diferentes y, sobre todo, un fondo casi religioso que el origami tiene y la papiroflexia no.

Cocotología lo he leído en algún libro como sinónimo de la papiroflexia, pero fuera de eso no, y mucho menos lo oí. Creo que fuera de España no se usan.


----------



## stramin

Miguel de Unamuno en su libro describe que la historia de la cocotología "se pierde en la noche de los tiempos" y reconoce que ha tenido que buscarlo en Larousse donde no encontró nada.

Se compone de dos palabras, la primera es la que menciona *Cintia&Martine*, la palabra francesa cocotte, es una palabra infantil que significa pajarita de papel y que se aplica en su sentido primitivo y recto a los pollos y por extensión a todas las aves. En sentido traslaticio a las pajaritas de papel y a las mozas de vida alegre. y por supuesto la palabra griega "logia" que todos conocemos.

Unamuno también habla de que la palabra quizás podría haber sido "Papyrornithiología", del griego papyros (Papel), ornithion (pajarita) y logia.

Fuente: Miguel de Unamuno http://cdigital.dgb.uanl.mx/la/1020027966/1020027966_019.pdf

Espero que te sirva! no se mucho de palabras como ustedes pero al menos puedo ayudar encontrando información


----------



## Ludaico

stramin said:


> Miguel de Unamuno en su libro describe que la historia de la cocotología "se pierde en la noche de los tiempos" y reconoce que ha tenido que buscarlo en Larousse donde no encontró nada...



¡Qué bromista este vasco! ¡Cómo iba a encontrar algo sobre la _cocotología_ en un diccionario si este término lo acababa de inventar él mismo!


----------



## Ludaico

Muchas gracias, Jorgema, Martine, Jonno y stramin.
Cordiales saludos.

Me gustaría hacer un comentario: algunos foreros argentinos dicen no conocer, o a malas penas, el término sinónimo de cocotología, _papiroflexia_. Me ha chocado esto, ya que el vocablo lo ideó un médico burgalés (Burgos, España) que residió por muchos años en Buenos Aires. Escribió un tratado sobre esta técnica o arte que se publicó en la Argentina alredor del año 1943. Las primeras referencias que se pueden obtener de este término en la Hemeroteca Digital de la Biblioteca Nacional de España son del extraordinario semanario _Caras y Caretas_, en su edición porteña, allá por los últimos años de los 1930.


----------



## Peón

Ludaico said:


> Muchas gracias, Jorgema, Martine, Jonno y stramin.
> Cordiales saludos.
> 
> Me gustaría hacer un comentario: algunos foreros argentinos dicen no conocer, o a malas penas, el término sinónimo de cocotología, _papiroflexia_. Me ha chocado esto, ya que el vocablo lo ideó un médico burgalés (Burgos, España) que residió por muchos años en Buenos Aires. Escribió un tratado sobre esta técnica o arte que se publicó en la Argentina alredor del año 1943. Las primeras referencias que se pueden obtener de este término en la Hemeroteca Digital de la Biblioteca Nacional de España son del extraordinario semanario _Caras y Caretas_, en su edición porteña, allá por los últimos años de los 1930.



Tengo dos libracos con parte de la colección de Caras y Caretas (semanario extraordinario, tú lo has dicho Ludaico, de lectura imprescindible  para ver cuán rápido y patéticamente hemos descendido de la escala humana), así que lo consultaré. Aunque fea, parece ser una palabra mucho más descriptiva que origami.

*Cocotología * me parece una palabra traída de los pelos o, como decís, una broma de don Miguel. 
.


----------



## Jonno

> Aunque fea, parece ser una palabra mucho más descriptiva que origami.



Bueno... descriptiva en español. En japonés origami viene a decir prácticamente lo mismo que papiroflexia: doblar papel.


----------



## Peón

Jonno said:


> Bueno... descriptiva en español. En japonés origami viene a decir prácticamente lo mismo que papiroflexia: doblar papel.



Claro compañero. Desgraciadamente no tengo idea del japonés ni de ningún otro idioma, salvo el nuestro.


----------



## olimpia91

Ludaico said:


> Me gustaría hacer un comentario: algunos foreros argentinos dicen no conocer, o a malas penas, el término sinónimo de cocotología, _papiroflexia_. Me ha chocado esto...



A mi me chocaría que muchas persona supiesen lo que es, por ejemplo ¿en España, tomadas al azar, cuántas personas de cada cien saben lo que es la papiroflexia, el origami o la cocotología?


----------



## duvija

Cuando vi 'cocotología' me dije:  Zas, algún chiste que incluye psicólogos.
Y tampoco uso 'papiroflexia'. Solamente ' origami' o 'papel plegado', si me obligan a explicar.


----------



## Ludaico

No sabía lo que es el *origami* (cocotología) hasta que me he enterado por este hilo. Acabo de ver en el diario digital _El País_, de Montevideo, en dos crucigramas, la siguiente definición: "_papiroflexia japonesa_".


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola _*Ludaico*_,
¡Qué casualidad! Últimamente he participado en unos cuantos hilos que me han remontado a mi juventud plena, y éste da de lleno a una de mis aficiones preferidas: La Papiroflexia.
Contestando a tu doble inquisición:
*¿En qué ámbito conoció esta palabra y de qué país es quien contesta?*
Empiezo la respuesta por el final: Soy del Reino de Mallorca.
A muy temprana edad ya sentía una gran afición a la construcción de figuritas de papel: La pajarita, los barcos, los aviones, etc., por lo que, sin darme cuenta, fui adquiriendo bastante agilidad —estoy hablando del final de los cincuenta—. Por primera vez escuché la palabra *«cocotte»* —año 1965—de unos conocidos, luego muy buenos amigos, franceses que tenían la misma afición. Ello me llevó a indagar —en aquella época no existía Internet— y dí con la palabra *«cocotología»*, con la afición de Don Miguel y las figuritas que hacía, y también con «El Mundo de Papel» de Nemesio Montero. Todo esto me llevó, en el año 1974, a crear, muy artesanalmente, y publicar un libro-juego, especialmente para mis alumnos que titulé *«KOKOTO: Juego de Papiroflexia»* en
honor a la cocotología. (Ver 
).
¡Gracias!
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Peón

Ludaico said:


> No sabía lo que es el *origami* (cocotología) hasta que me he enterado por este hilo.


¿Y como llamabas/llamas  al arte de plegar el papel?


----------



## Jonno

Papiroflexia es lo común en España para el que conoce este arte, y quien no lo conoce más allá de la clásica pajarita supongo que dirá... "hacer pajaritas". Aquí el origami como tal es algo muy reciente (Wikipedia habla de la Exposicion Universal de París de 1878, pero yo conocí el origami de joven –de niño, que es cuando me aficioné, siempre papiroflexia– así que no creo que, en España al menos, hubiera una fusión total de ambos conceptos como dice el artículo), que llegó siglos después de que los árabes nos trajeran la técnica del doblado de papel.

Xiscomx, muy interesante lo que cuentas


----------



## Ludaico

Peón said:


> ¿Y como llamabas/llamas  al arte de plegar el papel?



Lo llamaba y llamo papiroflexia o "hacer pajaritas".

¡Quién iba a decirnos que contamos en el foro con un experto cocotólogo! Muchas gracias, Xisco & Cía. por este estupendo aporte. Y enhorabuena por la genial idea que tuviste de enseñar jugando o entreteniendo y, además, llevarlo a la práctica con _Kokoto_.
Saludos muy cordiales.

Edito: Como curiosidad, he de decir que la palabra *cocotólogo* es una de las escasas palabras españolas que contienen una única vocal repetida cinco veces.

El doctor en medicina, cirugía y odontología don Vicente Solórzano Sagredo, inventor del término *papiroflexia*, definió ésta como"la ciencia artística de doblar geométricamente el papel. Se funda en la posibilidad deconseguir todas las formas características de los seres vivos y más fácilmente los objetos que rodean a los seres humanos, por doblamientos y plegados lineales del papel".A las figuras así elaboradas las llamaba *papirolas*.
(_Caras y Caretas,_ Buenos Aires, 15-1-1938)


----------



## Jonno

Aunque aficionado desde siempre, este hilo me ha servido para profundizar un poco en el tema... y para tener más dudas. Especialmente una: ¿Antes de Unamuno el arte de doblar papel tenía nombre en español, aparte de "hacer pajaritas"? Papiroflexia es un nombre inventado recientemente, lo mismo que cocotología. Y a pesar de que en España la introdujeron los árabes hace siglos, no parece que haya una palabra de origen árabe para darle nombre como ha pasado con otras muchas ciencias, artes y técnicas que se introdujeron o desarrollaron en al-Ándalus.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Peón said:


> ¿Y como llamabas/llamas  al arte de plegar el papel?


_Papiroflexia_ también para mí hasta el advenimiento del Internet gracias al cual descubrí _origami_.



Xiscomx said:


> A muy temprana edad ya sentía una gran afición a la construcción de figuritas de papel: La pajarita, los barcos, los aviones, etc., por lo que, sin darme cuenta, fui adquiriendo bastante agilidad —estoy hablando del final de los cincuenta—. Por primera vez escuché la palabra *«cocotte»* —año 1965—de unos conocidos, luego muy buenos amigos, franceses que tenían la misma afición. Ello me llevó a indagar —en aquella época no existía Internet— y dí con la palabra *«cocotología»*, con la afición de Don Miguel y las figuritas que hacía, y también con «El Mundo de Papel» de Nemesio Montero. Todo esto me llevó, en el año 1974, a crear, muy artesanalmente, y publicar un libro-juego, especialmente para mis alumnos que titulé *«KOKOTO: Juego de Papiroflexia»* en
> honor a la cocotología. (Ver View attachment 13262).
> ¡Gracias!
> Un saludo para todos.


Gracias por tan interesante aportación .


----------



## Xiscomx

No sé si será pertinente, pero para los neófitos en el arte de la papiroflexia o cocotología o para los que lo desconozcan, me permito explicar muy sucintamente unas pocas peculiaridades.
A diferencia del origami, la papiroflexia no es tan extricta en cuanto al uso de las tijeras para la confección de las distintas figuritas, siempre que sean mínimamente usadas —de lo contrario se tendría que llamar recorte de figuritas de papel— y que al desplegar por completo la hoja de papel, ésta conserve su forma original.
Algunos papirólogos hasta se permiten fijar algunos dobleces con unos puntitos de pegamento para un resultado final más vistoso, otros, sin embargo, no aceptan, como en el origami, ni tijeras ni pegamento. 
En mi caso sí utilizo diminutos cortes para conseguir colas, orejas, cuernos, pétalos, etc.
Todos los tratados de papiroflexia enseñan el progreso de la figura mediante dibujos, lo que hace que muchos niños tengan que acudir a sus padres para que se lo desarrollen físicamente, o el maestro hacerlo delante de los alumnos para que vayan efectuando los múltiples dobleces a la vez. Esto conduce a veces, a resultados no muy conseguidos.
Creo que he sido el primero en idear un sistema en que los alumnos pueden hacer los dobleces por sí mismos, por tener delante, dibujadas, todas las líneas numeradas sobre el papel original y que al ir doblando, aparecen unas y desaparecen otras.
Podéis ver aquí la hoja antes de iniciar la construcción de la figura del «Perro Setter Irlandés»; observar las líneas discontinuas que indican el ligero corte para conseguir la cola.
Un saludo.


----------



## duvija

Hace poco fui a ver una exposición de origami. El campeón mundial es un niño japonés de solamente 12 años, que es in-cre-í-ble.


----------



## Ludaico

Xiscomx said:


> ...Creo que he sido el primero en idear un sistema en que los alumnos pueden hacer los dobleces por sí mismos, por tener delante, dibujadas, todas las líneas numeradas sobre el papel original y que al ir doblando, aparecen unas y desaparecen otras...


Gracias por enseñarnos y enhorabuena por lo que he subrayado. Esta idea, ¿es patentable?
Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Xiscomx

Ludaico said:


> Gracias por enseñarnos y enhorabuena por lo que he subrayado. Esta idea, ¿es patentable?
> Cordiales saludos.


 Posiblemente, pero como todo también es sorteable.
Un abrazo


----------



## Peón

Ludaico said:


> Lo llamaba y llamo papiroflexia .....





Cintia&Martine said:


> _Papiroflexia_ también para mí hasta el advenimiento del Internet gracias al cual descubrí _origami_.
> 
> .



Mira tú. 
A veces parecemos tan lejanos de nuestra querida España....


----------



## Ludaico

> Lo llamaba y llamo papiroflexia ...





> _Papiroflexia_ también para mí hasta el advenimiento del Internet gracias al cual descubrí _origami_.





Peón said:


> Mira tú.
> A veces parecemos tan lejanos de nuestra querida España....



Lee lo que decía el hispano-porteño Dr. Solórzano: 


> "Sepan entonces, que *mi papiroflexia es argentina*, que les pertenece a ustedes y a los grandes amigos que aquí tengo, muchos desaparecidos ya, por desdicha. A uno de éstos, Carlos Alberto Leumann, quien hizo un medular y exhaustivo estudio de esta ciencia del plegado del papel, pertenece esta definición "En las papirolas del Dr. Solórzano, que no son el juguete aislado de la pajarita clásica, hay, desde luego, el apoyo para estudiar la geometría de la creación vital".


----------



## Peón

Sip. Pero se ve que por razones que desconocemos (clima, cobertura médica, (?)) la palabrita decidió quedarse en la madre patria y no regresó a estas posesiones de ultramar.


----------



## olimpia91

Existe la  Asociación de Origami y Papiroflexia Argentina y un Centro de Origami y Papiroflexia.
Por cierto, _pajarita_  es un palabra rara en Argentina, tan rara como origami y papiroflexia.


----------



## Peón

¿Te parece que origami es tan rara como papiroflexia en la Argentina? Si bien no es una palabra de uso común la escucho desde hace muchos años y no sólo en la zona rioplatense. 

Con respecto a "pajarita de papel" sólo me recuerda a la famosa colección de la editorial Losada, creada, creo, en los años 50. 
Saludos.


----------



## olimpia91

La ínfima minoría que tiene a esta actividad como profesión o entretenimiento conocen  la palabra origami y  papiroflexia, también conocen el término pajarita, pero a sus trabajos le llaman piezas. Seguramante el público en general ha oido  más de origami, a la par de hara-kiri y bonzai, que papiroflexia


----------



## nimbusaeta

Soy de Madrid (España) y acabo de oír esta palabra en un concurso de televisión. De hecho sospecho que los guionistas hayan cogido la idea de este foro


----------



## Pinairun

nimbusaeta said:


> Soy de Madrid (España) y acabo de oír *esta palabra* en un concurso de televisión. De hecho sospecho que los guionistas hayan cogido la idea de este foro



¿Cuál de ellas?


----------



## nimbusaeta

Cierto, no lo dije. ¡Cocotología! Qué chasco se han llevado las concursantes.


----------



## Pinairun

nimbusaeta said:


> Cierto, no lo dije. ¡Cocotología! Qué chasco se han llevado las concursantes.


No es para menos


----------



## blasita

Hola, Ludaico y todos:



Ludaico said:


> Lo llamaba y llamo papiroflexia o "hacer pajaritas".


Yo también.



nimbusaeta said:


> Soy de Madrid (España) y acabo de oír esta palabra en un concurso de televisión.


Sí que conocía "cocotología" —por Unamuno—, pero creo que soy un caso raro porque parece que la mayoría de los de por aquí no lo habían oído jamás. Mira tú, qué pena no haber estado de concursante ... Recuerdo haber visto "origami" por ahí, pero no lo he usado nunca.

Saludos.


----------



## Cbes

De niño las conocía como "hacer papirolas", luego supe que ese arte se llama origami, del resto de las denominciones, ni enterado.


----------



## Kaxgufen

stramin said:


> a las mozas de vida alegre.


...y a las cacerolas de hierro.


----------

